# VGod STIG disposable pod device - VAPERITE



## Vaperite South Africa (2/7/18)

NOW AVAILABLE ONLINE AND IN STORE

INTRODUCTORY PRICE SPECIAL OF R100 PER INDIVIDUAL DISPOSABLE POD

FLAVOURS: CUBANO, MIGHTY MINT, LUSHICE, TROPICAL MANGO

CLICK HERE TO VIEW



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Interesting @Vaperite South Africa 
The whole device is disposable, wow


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/7/18)

Hey guys, when will you be bringing in the pro 200 box, and the building mat?

And what will the prices be around, if you know

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/7/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hey guys, when will you be bringing in the pro 200 box, and the building mat?
> 
> And what will the prices be around, if you know
> 
> Thanks



No plan to bring them in yet. I was at the factory a few days ago and saw them being assembled. We need to get the right price before we commit. VGod are not the easiest to work with but we are getting there.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/7/18)

Silver said:


> Interesting @Vaperite South Africa
> The whole device is disposable, wow



I have been using these for a while. They are the ultimate stealth device. I use them in restaurants, walking through malls and airports and have even used them on aircraft and nobody even notices. A small puff gives a huge nicotine hit and puts out minimal vapour. This is perfect for those who work where they can't vape or for anywhere you frequent where vaping is not allowed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/7/18)

We are trying to convince VGod to provide us with samples to give away at VapeCon. We will also be selling them at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (5/7/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I have been using these for a while. They are the ultimate stealth device. I use them in restaurants, walking through malls and airports and have even used them on aircraft and nobody even notices. A small puff gives a huge nicotine hit and puts out minimal vapour. This is perfect for those who work where they can't vape or for anywhere you frequent where vaping is not allowed.



I would think that at 6% it would give you one hell of nic hit! Is there any harshness or strange taste from the salts?


----------



## AndreFerreira (5/7/18)

What impact will devices like this have on the environment?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (5/7/18)

AndreFerreira said:


> What impact will devices like this have on the environment?



That was my worry when I first saw these. Hopefully Vgod had some foresight and made them easily recyclable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KarlDP (5/7/18)

AndreFerreira said:


> What impact will devices like this have on the environment?


Was my first thought as well when i saw these. How to dispose of an empty one properly without littering the environment with more plastic etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/7/18)

Plastics don't pollute, people pollute. Just my opinion.


----------



## Halfdaft (5/7/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Plastics don't pollute, people pollute. Just my opinion.



That is true, if the users of these devices all recycle them responsibly then it won't be an issue.

Lets hope that the devices themselves are easy to recycle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/7/18)

AndreFerreira said:


> What impact will devices like this have on the environment?



It's a very interesting topic, because we have a separate bin for plastic, glass, paper, etc. 

Surely there are glass/metal parts in these devices? - if so, one wouldn't be able to dispose of in the plastic recycling bin.


----------

